# Nicaragua set up?



## jockwalker (May 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell me what fta setup will work in Central America (Nicaragua). What type dish, receiver, etc. Thanks!!


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If you're still checking for replies at this late date, the best answer is to call/email a satellite equipment dealer in Nicaragua. You can make educated guesses with footprint maps, but the guy who's there will know exactly what you can get and what you need to get it.


----------



## pirataborikua (Jun 8, 2009)

Viewsat ultra with a dish 500 dp lnb i have 2 setup down there aready are no problems at all


----------



## pirataborikua (Jun 8, 2009)

Here are your settings for Nicaragua Dish setup with a FTA reciever
Make sure you get a inline booster at least of 20db's to help you with your Quality
is the only area you will need to make changes ok ((good luck)) Bro
NICARAGUA Lat-N Long-W 119 Ele /Az 110 Ele /Az 

Bluefields 12.0 83.7 47.0 253.6 56.5 247.2 
Chinandega 2.6 87.2 50.5 250.6 59.7 242.6 
Leon 12.4 86.9 50.3 251.1 59.5 243.3 
Managua 12.1 86.3 49.8 251.9 59.1 244.5 
Matagalpa 12.9 86.0 49.2 251.0 58.4 243.4


----------

